

Show HN: BOB, a JavaScript library for building complex html structures - Cort3z
https://github.com/stephan-nordnes-eriksen/BOB

======
fiatjaf
Have you seen the hype about React and virtual-dom? This is cool, but it seems
that space (generating HTML programatically) is taken for now by these two
tools.

